# Durchmesser: Sattelstütze Faunus/Pfadfinder



## smarttigerduck (6. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

ich dachte ein Sattelstützendurchmesser von 27,2mm wäre Vergangeheit.

Weshalb wurde das gändert ? 

Gruß,

E.


----------



## Lumix (6. Dezember 2004)

smarttigerduck schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich dachte ein Sattelstützendurchmesser von 27,2mm wäre Vergangeheit.
> 
> ...



Servus,

ich gehe davon aus, dass auch beim Pathfinder mit einer Reduzierhülse gearbeitet wird, welche von 31,6 auf 27,2mm reduziert.

Wenn Du ein wenig hier im Forum stöberst, findest Du einige Einträge dazu.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=117920&highlight=reduzierh%FClse

Bei meinem LSD habe ich dieses Hülse entfernt und eine 31,6mm eingesetzt.
Kannst Du sicherlich bei deiner Bestellung mit angeben!!!.

Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endurance (6. Dezember 2004)

smarttigerduck schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich dachte ein Sattelstützendurchmesser von 27,2mm wäre Vergangeheit.


Wie kommst Du auf Vergangenheit?



			
				smarttigerduck schrieb:
			
		

> Weshalb wurde das gändert ?


Zu was geändert 2002/03 Modellen oder...?

Der PF Rahmen wird mit der ollen Hülse geliefert - stimmt. Die kann man jedoch entfernen und das Sattelrohr ausreiben lassen dann passt 31,6.


----------



## smarttigerduck (11. Dezember 2004)

Danke für die Info, aber was is der Vorteil. Das bessere Verhältnis zwischen Gewicht und Widerstandsmoment liegt bei großen Rohrdurchmessern. 
Sicher ein Vorteil beim Pfadfinder, ich habe mehr Spielraum zum verstellen, aber was noch ?

@Endurance

Von '93/'94 habe ich ein noch ein Maxx MadMax, mit 27,2mm Sattelstützendurchmesser, und seither unzählige Sattelstützen verschlissen.


----------



## Endurance (12. Dezember 2004)

smarttigerduck schrieb:
			
		

> Sicher ein Vorteil beim Pfadfinder, ich habe mehr Spielraum zum verstellen, aber was noch ?
> 
> @Endurance
> Von '93/'94 habe ich ein noch ein Maxx MadMax, mit 27,2mm Sattelstützendurchmesser, und seither unzählige Sattelstützen verschlissen.


Tja, sehe sehe hier auch keinen wirklichen Vorteil für den Endanwender (meine pers. Meinung - es mag andere geben).

Mit der Haltbarkeit ist das so eine Sache. Ich fahre Race Face und die habe ich noch nie kaputt bekommen. Die XY wenn nit ganz so schwer sein soll ansonsten kann ich nur die Diabolus empfehlen. Super stabil und zusätzlich mit Maßangaben versehen.


----------



## Nomercy (12. Dezember 2004)

@all. Guckt mal hier: ZONENSCHEIN. Eine kleine Rahmenschiede und Hersteller exklusiver und leistungsfähiger MTB`s. Die verbauen sogar 42mm Sattelstützen! Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## wondermike (13. Dezember 2004)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> @all. Guckt mal hier: ZONENSCHEIN. Eine kleine Rahmenschiede und Hersteller exklusiver und leistungsfähiger MTB`s. Die verbauen sogar 42mm Sattelstützen! Gruß, Nomercy


Auch ein schönes Beispiel für eine richtig grottige Website. Dagegen ist die von BW ja geradezu ein Meisterstück des Kommunikationsdesigns.


----------



## uffe (13. Dezember 2004)

Zwar nochmals Zonenschein-OT, aber:
Wie kann man sich auf so ein spezielles PlugIn mit zweifelhaftem Wert versteifen? So ein Quatsch   
Nur Mini-Infos für Mac (ich)- und Linux-User   

Noch ein Bsp. für dicke Sattelstützen 
Liteville


----------

